# paxil question



## kcrys (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi everyone,relatively new to the board here...I was recently diagnosed with ibs. I was on paxil for a couple years before going off it when i found out I was pregnant, I was on it to help control the pain of my endo and found that it helped my fibro at the same time. I recently started back on it because my fibro and endo have not been any better since having my son this past december, but my doctor also mention that it will help the ibs. My question is, how will it help? I've never heard of paxil being used in this manner before.Kcrys


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Look in the news section,there is a recent research on it.I guess you have an updated doctor.


----------

